# Wallerboot wo kaufen?



## chko (3. September 2014)

Hallo suche mit meinem Schwager ein Waller bzw Sturmboot aus Aluminium Länge um die 5-5,7 Meter Breite 2 Meter. Am besten wäre es wenn man es noch selber ausbauen müsste. Wo kann man soetwas zu bezahlbaren Preisen kaufen?


----------



## mlkzander (4. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

was ist denn bezahlbar?

manche machen 30k locker und nennen es bezahlbar

wenn du 10k sagst, gibt es einige gute angebote inkl. motor usw.


----------



## gründler (4. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...TR3.TRC1.A0.H0.XAluboot&_nkw=Aluboot&_sacat=0


|wavey:


----------



## Plötze2000 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

Hallo Gründler,

 danke für den Link! 

 Ich war auch mal so neugierig und bin auf das Trakker V16 gestoßen. Leider noch recht neu in dem Thema aber langfristig auf der Suche...ist das Modell vom Baujahr und Ausstattung her seinen Preis wert oder seht Ihr da altersbedingte Schwachpunkte?

 Viele Grüße


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. September 2014)

Schau hier mal in die Verkäufe. Ein Kumpel und User vom AB (Yakuza Ink) verkauft sein Wallerboot.


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (8. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

http://www.aluminiumjon.nl/de/

Hier gibts gute Schalen!!!!

Baue mir gerade auch eins auf#6


----------



## benihana (11. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

Wir verkaufen unseres in Mainz, voll ausgestattet mit minn kota GPS und schnick Schnack...

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...alifornia-skiff/238905423-211-5322?ref=search


----------



## allegoric (11. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

Hier stand meine Meinung *g*.


----------



## bigfish09 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

Wieviel willst du ausgeben? Verkaufe mein Aluboot.


----------



## benihana (11. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*



allegoric schrieb:


> Für die Schale find ichs zu teuer.... Boot vielleicht 1500, trailer 500€, Motor 1500€ Zubehör 1000€. Mehr ist da meiner Meinung nach nicht dran, was die 6000€ rechtfertigt.



Check mal alleine die Preise für den minn kota, deine Rechnung geht nicht auf.


----------



## allegoric (11. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

Hab nicht richtig gelesen, dass es dein eigenes Boot ist; dachte es wäre ein beliebiges Angebot aus Kleinanzeigen. Ich verändere den Post. Sorry!


----------



## chko (17. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn es 5 Meter lang wäre 2 meter breit und das ganze nur die Schale ist so das ich es selber ausbauen kann was ja nicht so schwer ist wenn man keine zwei linken Hände hat.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*

Bei den Abmessungen und dem Wunsch selbst zu bauen empfehle ich, bei Ebay oder bei der VEBEG nach nem Bw Sturmboot zu schauen- recht gut,  günstig und frei planbar.


----------



## mlkzander (17. September 2014)

*AW: Wallerboot wo kaufen?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Bei den Abmessungen und dem Wunsch selbst zu bauen empfehle ich, bei Ebay oder bei der VEBEG nach nem Bw Sturmboot zu schauen- recht gut,  günstig und frei planbar.



und wenn eins gefunden ist unbedingt wiegen, wäre nicht das erste welches doppelt so schwer ist...........


----------



## wallerhorst (18. September 2014)

Hi, habe ein Barro Aluminiumboot (ein nachen)  zu verkaufen mit trailer 4x1,25 meter
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/18/3fc154d7917ed2167629cfd5576bbbcb.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/18/50d6eaac671abaa6c1f7a1230897d060.jpg

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------

